
Explanation of OAuth Tokens Using Transit Ticket Analogy - sm_sohan
https://github.com/mokhan/token-talk/blob/master/README.md
======
sm_sohan
I’ve seen videos and read lengthy articles about the internals of OAuth a few
times. Mo has done an exceptionally good job to keep it bare minimal and used
a simple analogy to explain a complex topic. Definitely recommend spending a
few minutes if you feel wtf about OAuth.

